# 1988 Audi 5000CS Turbo--Turbo shot, what to do?



## gwendolen (Sep 11, 2010)

I bought my 1988 Audi 5000 CS Turbo a few years ago for $1500. It was a great deal at the time, and I was excited. It only had 136k miles on it when I bought it and I am only the third owner, and the guy I bought it from gave me a full service history (which included a brake conversion, which is awesome). The car has served me well. Until recently. First, the Alternator went out. Had that replaced ($300). Then the battery ($100). Then the fuel pump ($200) Well, my uncle replaced the fuel pump, started the car and realized something else was not right. So he did some research and has determined that the Turbo went out. The only one he could find is $1100 which I do not have. 

My question is: What should I do at this point? Replacing the turbo is out of the question. I probably need to just sell it for parts at this point. How much should I sell it for? It was build in Germany and obviously has a brand new alternator, battery, and fuel pump. I called a junk yard and they only offered me $186 ($230 if I deliver it) which is not what I was hoping for. I'm going to call Foster Auto Parts tomorrow for a quote, but it's looking like I may need to find a private buyer. Also, I had bought wheels from a 2006 Audi (from someone on here, actually) and put them on my car, but I still have the original wheels too. Should I switch out the wheels and sell the newer ones separately?

I'm really sad I have to get rid of this Audi. I love it. I love the way it drove, the way it looked, and I had JUST bought a brand new deck for it. And unfortunately, because of my lack of funds, I am going to have to buy a cheap Toyota or something (depending on how much I can get for the Audi, really), at least to use until I graduate college. Someday, I will own an Audi again though. 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

How did he determine the turbo was gone ? did he drive it and not feel any boost ? or ? I have a working k26 turbo sitting around as well as a k24. Each i will sell for 150 + shipping

My advice would be buy a used replacement turbo and keep driving it. I am still wondering if your turbo is even gone considering you gave no actual symptoms .. just a statement saying it was bad.


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

that what i was thinking.
a toyota? really? after driving audi? no sir!:screwy:


----------



## gwendolen (Sep 11, 2010)

*Turbo replacement?*

So I had put the Audi up on craigslist and someone contacted me saying they had a Turbo for a 5000 series Audi and would give it to me (installed) for $500. What do you guys think? Should I go for it? 

I'm just concerned that so many things have gone wrong on this car, do I really want to put more money into it? Or is it worth it to get this fixed? It's old, but doesn't have a lot of miles on it.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

thats not to bad of a deal i guess. But how do you know the turbo is bad !? you still haven't gave any information on what is going wrong


----------



## gwendolen (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly. My uncle is a mechanic and while he's not an expert on Audis, I trust his judgment. I know he took a lot of time to figure out what the problem was and consulted with other mechanics as well as our local Audi dealer on what it could be and the general consensus is that the turbo is shot.


----------

